# New Toad press soon!!!! Need a couple test drivers.



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

I have been putting together a new style press that is a totaly different design than my old one. I will be hopefully to the testing point by thursday (tomorrow if I can make it to the shop) It will not be a roller press like I made before and ruffled feathers with but it should work on every compound bow on the market. It will be just as tough and well built if not better.
I was wondering if there is anyone out there that would want to try one for free and put it to the test. I am looking for someone that presses bows on almost a daily basis or even a shop that is interested.
All I would ask for is you honest opinion on every aspect of the press. And any changes you feel would make the press more marketable and user friendly. 
As far as price it should be around what I sold the other style for probably under 200 give or take. 
Like stated before I am only in the in shop testing phase and it will be a couple weeks before I can send the test models out to you guys.
I will get pics as soon as possible.
If anyone is interested in a free press please pm me with your info and how often you think you can use it, but please do not just try and get a free press for once a month use I realy want people that use a press quite often.
Thanks, Jason


----------



## crarbo1 (Mar 22, 2003)

Jason,
I'm not a shop owner but do have a few bows. I bought your original Toad press and am very happy with it. My pro shop might be interested in this. He is a PSE dealer that does it in the evenings. He needs a press that will be able to press the new PSE X force. Will your new press do that? I will ask him if he is interested. If he is, I will let you know.

Thanks for the offer,
Chuck Arbogast



toad400 said:


> I have been putting together a new style press that is a totaly different design than my old one. I will be hopefully to the testing point by thursday (tomorrow if I can make it to the shop) It will not be a roller press like I made before and ruffled feathers with but it should work on every compound bow on the market. It will be just as tough and well built if not better.
> I was wondering if there is anyone out there that would want to try one for free and put it to the test. I am looking for someone that presses bows on almost a daily basis or even a shop that is interested.
> All I would ask for is you honest opinion on every aspect of the press. And any changes you feel would make the press more marketable and user friendly.
> As far as price it should be around what I sold the other style for probably under 200 give or take.
> ...


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 23, 2005)

Great News Jason. I really like mine.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Jason, PM sent...


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## willyqbc (Sep 15, 2003)

you have a PM

Chris


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

You have a PM!:tongue:


----------



## pa-bow-hunter (Mar 17, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

*PM sent*

PM sent


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

PM sent. :wink:


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Pictures? Pictures? Pictures?


----------



## pa-bow-hunter (Mar 17, 2006)

just wondering if you had any pics of the press yet


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

I am no longer adding people to my very long list of possible testers. I have more than I expected already interested.
As fo rthe pics, I will not post any pics untill the press is tested and ready for sale which should be in the next month depending on feedback I get from the testers and any changes that ned to be made.
The only one I have is the prototype that is roughed together just to check how functional it will be.
Thank you all for your interest in the new press and I will let those who I chose as testers know in the next week or so.
If you do not hear from me you did not get drawn. Because of the massive amount of pm's I have recieved it will be next to impossible to let everyone that I dont draw know.


----------



## muzzy90 (Feb 15, 2003)

*press*

pm sent


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

Its getting closer. I just pressed every bowtech I own including the guardian and commander. No issues at all. I need to find someone with one of the new pse's to make sure it will fit.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

*new press*

If is as good as the one you used to sell,everybody will like it.


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

I'm your man for the new PSE's. My X Force is dying to get pressed right now.:shade:


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## big_jed2003 (Apr 5, 2004)

me two


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

Just waiting on the patent atty. now. It wont be long.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

I am looking forward to some pictures myself!

Glad the Guardian fits, there seems to be quite a few where I am from.:shade:


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

toad400 said:


> Just waiting on the patent atty. now. It wont be long.


OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Toad,

Have you contacted the testers?

Arrow


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

Not yet. I am awaiting the final go ahead before I let them know. I have picked 6 and plan on another week or so before I can let the cat out of the bag.
Thanks for all your patience, Jason


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Jason,

Not a problem, just hoping to help you not get 200 PM's from the potential testers.

Good luck with this press.

Arrow


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

*How much longer???*

Can't wait to see it. I have been holding off buying one in hopes that you would come out with another.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

If I would have known I would have waited to see it but I had no idea. Invested in another press and am totally happy with it. Would take alot to get me to switch.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Can we see a picture yet????


----------



## hunter275 (May 3, 2007)

I really need press and would like one


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Im in the same boat.


----------



## big_jed2003 (Apr 5, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

Toad! Stop the Madness! Where are those pics! :tongue:


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

I am just waiting on my patent atty. As soon as he gives the word I will get some pics.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Pics yet?


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Any news on the New Press???????
Did I get one???



toad400 said:


> Not yet. I am awaiting the final go ahead before I let them know. I have picked 6 and plan on another week or so before I can let the cat out of the bag.
> Thanks for all your patience, Jason


----------



## big_jed2003 (Apr 5, 2004)

:frusty::wink:


----------



## E-Force Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

pictures


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

So how much longer till we know?


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Would love to see some pics....


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think Jason posted too soon just to make us suffer!:wink: It is killing me also. I can not wait to see it. I have been without a press for a month now.


----------



## E-Force Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

can anyone say......shoulder surgery?


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

*huh?*

"can anyone say......shoulder surgery?"

So let us in on what that means already


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

WOW this is painful!!!!


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

waywardson said:


> "can anyone say......shoulder surgery?"
> 
> So let us in on what that means already


i actually posted that on a different link, or at least I thought I did.....don't know how that response ended up on here

the link was about a bow that will shoot 400fps


----------



## E-Force Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

were's the new press????


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Any news...


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

I am still waiting on my patent attorney to give me the goahead. I have a few built but he said not to do anything untill the application is filed.
I would not have posted this thread so early if I would have known this patent process was going to take so long.
He told me a few weeks tops and it has turned into way more than that.
Sorry guys but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

toad400 said:


> I am still waiting on my patent attorney to give me the goahead. I have a few built but he said not to do anything untill the application is filed.
> I would not have posted this thread so early if I would have known this patent process was going to take so long.
> He told me a few weeks tops and it has turned into way more than that.
> Sorry guys but it will be worth the wait.


I have been waiting on a patent approval for almost a year now....


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Good things come to those who wait...
Please keep me in mind as a tester for the NEW press..
storyteller_usa




toad400 said:


> I am still waiting on my patent attorney to give me the goahead. I have a few built but he said not to do anything untill the application is filed.
> I would not have posted this thread so early if I would have known this patent process was going to take so long.
> He told me a few weeks tops and it has turned into way more than that.
> Sorry guys but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I seen one, and it is going to be a winner. It is possibly better than his last, and puts less stress on the bow. I think it will press every bow, without a problem. I think my old Toad is going up for sale...


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

can you let us know who will be the testers I sure hope im one even if im not thanks for the chance im sure the ones who get to test it will really appreiciate it


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I can't wait to see it.

At that price, it will probably be the one I buy if I like what I see.

I'm glad you didn't let those other people get you down. I'm happy to see you retool and get back with it.

Good luck with the patent.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

toad400 said:


> I am still waiting on my patent attorney to give me the goahead. I have a few built but he said not to do anything untill the application is filed.
> I would not have posted this thread so early if I would have known this patent process was going to take so long.
> He told me a few weeks tops and it has turned into way more than that.
> Sorry guys but it will be worth the wait.



LOL.. We have a patent attorney in our office building. A couple years back we wanted to trademark something and had him doing the research. Every couple of weeks we would have a meeting and be told "I think we'll be complete and ready in a couple to 3 weeks". Couple weeks later, same response.. Couple more, same response.. Almost a year later, no trademark, same response.. 


Seems to be the way of the world when speaking with patent attorneys.. :doh:


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> LOL.. We have a patent attorney in our office building. A couple years back we wanted to trademark something and had him doing the research. Every couple of weeks we would have a meeting and be told "I think we'll be complete and ready in a couple to 3 weeks". Couple weeks later, same response.. Couple more, same response.. Almost a year later, no trademark, same response..
> 
> 
> Seems to be the way of the world when speaking with patent attorneys.. :doh:


Your scaring me , I realy hope my atty is on the ball and not just taking my money.
I tell you what there is alot of crap involved in the process,down to every word.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the patent process is MUCH more detailed than the trademark process. Plus, I think we were being taken by trying to go a bit cheaper route so we fell to the "As I have time to work on it" pile..

Just keep on your attorney.. Remember, he's working for you! :wink:


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

This could take quite a while for a patent approval, hate to tell ya.

Your lawyer may not be the hold up either. Once the application goes to the patent office, I believe it is out of his hands.

If you just waiting for a "patent pending" status, well, stay on the lawyer for sure.

Also, being that you are "giving away" a new press, and not collecting a profit from it, you are not breaking any laws. Hint, hint!:wink:


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

Yes I am just waiting for the patent pending before I market them. 
Any one want a free press ? The only catch is shipping is 260.00:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

toad400 said:


> Yes I am just waiting for the patent pending before I market them.
> Any one want a free press ? The only catch is shipping is 260.00:wink:


I will be in Ohio Nov , I will just stop in and pick mine up :wink:


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> I will be in Ohio Nov , I will just stop in and pick mine up :wink:


of course I forgot to mention the handling fee it is also 260.00:tongue:


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

I am holding out to see your new press. My old, tired brand X from 20 years ago would not press my Mathers, so I had to borrow a press until I can buy one.:sad:


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

So, If I fly to OHIO, come to your place, ask which press I can have, pick it up my self, fly it home, then the fee would be $0.

:wink:

Arrow


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

Arrow said:


> So, If I fly to OHIO, come to your place, ask which press I can have, pick it up my self, fly it home, then the fee would be $0.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Arrow


You got me there


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Arrow said:


> So, If I fly to OHIO, come to your place, ask which press I can have, pick it up my self, fly it home, then the fee would be $0.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Arrow


I would think there would still be a handling fee.. :wink:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeap, handling fee is always there :thumb:


----------



## mjacobs576jq (Oct 25, 2005)

I concur, always a handling fee


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

I am going to notify all tester in the next few hours by pm.
Just to clarify how I chose:
First I sorted through hundreds of inquireies and wrote down all the names I thought would use the press alot and give me honest feedback. I narrowed it down to 30 shops (large and small) and 5 individuals.
I then put the 30 shops in a coffey can and drew 5 names then I put the 5 individuals in the can and drew one.
This is the only far way I could think of choosing because soo many people seemed to be very good canidates and I just could not choose.
If you do not get a pm then I am sorry but you where not chosen.
Thank you for all the interest, Jason


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

You will be waiting quite a while for your patent app to be approved. If you have filed it with the patent office you are good to go on distribution. If you are just waiting for the approval to come back so that no one can try to sue you for infringement then you are waiting for the wrong reason. Just having that status will not keep you from being sued or threatened. If you have filed for the pat pend you can be making money off your idea now and it will be no different than when it is approved for you as long as it is not based on someone elses patented design. It cannot be close like the other press was or the same thing will happen that happened before. You are at no risk if you are not utilizing an allready existing design. Good luck and show us what you got. I cannot imagine how anyone could possibly come up with a different press design and am very anxious to see one.


----------



## CoyoteHunter (Oct 19, 2005)

Toad
Are you selling the new press yet or did it get put on the back burner for now


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

toad400 said:


> I am still waiting on my patent attorney to give me the goahead. I have a few built but he said not to do anything untill the application is filed.
> I would not have posted this thread so early if I would have known this patent process was going to take so long.
> He told me a few weeks tops and it has turned into way more than that.
> Sorry guys but it will be worth the wait.


Yeap, it takes longer than you think. They can really drag their feet. Do not post any pictures until you have the provisional filed.


----------



## E-Force Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

If I were you guys I would wait for him to get his paper work in order. That's all I can say for now until he gives me the green light. The future is here boys. Get rid of all you old presses they are a thing of the past.


----------



## CoyoteHunter (Oct 19, 2005)

E-Force Kid said:


> If I were you guys I would wait for him to get his paper work in order. That's all I can say for now until he gives me the green light. The future is here boys. Get rid of all you old presses they are a thing of the past.


Do you know howmuch longer is it going to be


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

toad400 said:


> I am going to notify all tester in the next few hours by pm.
> Just to clarify how I chose:
> First I sorted through hundreds of inquireies and wrote down all the names I thought would use the press alot and give me honest feedback. I narrowed it down to 30 shops (large and small) and 5 individuals.
> I then put the 30 shops in a coffey can and drew 5 names then I put the 5 individuals in the can and drew one.
> ...


I didn't get my PM could you re-send :wink:


----------



## shooter82 (Jan 1, 2007)

*hey hey*

well ive seen your press before and used one never had any problems if you still looking for people to try them out i would be more then glad to try it out and and give you all the info about it and got alot of other tournament shooters to look and try it to im looking for a solid bow press again with me getting more and more busines and realy needing to get one keep makeing good stuff looking foward in seeing one


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I guess the lawyer and the paperwork take a lot longer than he thought. Is there any update on the status of the paperwork?


----------



## Dagobullets (Jul 7, 2007)

I just received a notice of allowance from the PTO on a patent application that I filed in April. April 2006 that is.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

RobVos said:


> I guess the lawyer and the paperwork take a lot longer than he thought.


Well, this is a very pressing matter!! :embara:


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

It took me about 2 years from start to finish to finally get a patent.


----------

